# April 28th - Day of Mourning



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news...suspected+trench+collapse/11011961/story.html

It was a sad day in my city.
It was a preventable accident.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

g-alberta said:


> http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news...suspected+trench+collapse/11011961/story.html
> 
> It was a sad day in my city.
> It was a preventable accident.


That is bad....


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Unfortunately that is the second serious workplace incident in Edmonton in the last week...

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2015/04/23/edmonton-road-worker-crushed-by-gravel


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I've driven by the site a couple times going to the bicycle shop the past two days, its eerie seeing that filled in trench.


----------

